# Brand New 2015 Subaru STI - Paint Correction and Opti Coat



## detailersdomain

A very good customer of ours picked up his new Subaru STI, at delivery he already noticed that it was in pretty bad shape, but he knew he was coming in for a new car prep and Opti Coat so all was well.

That being said I'm still surprised at how dealers just don't understand how to deliver a car. Why not train your crew to do it right?

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Adam's Paint Correcting Polish and Meguiar's M100
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Last step - Opticoat
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned - polished - Opti Coat
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

*Products used:*
Adam's Car Wash
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Stoner's Tarminator
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Sonax Multi Star
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Adam's Paint Correcting Polish
Meguiar's M100
Sonax Perfect Finish
Opti Coat
Optimum Bond Tire Gel
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner

*Tools used*
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber Quick Detail MF Towels
Uber All Purpose MF Towels
Rupes LHR75E
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Flex XC3401VR
Uber Buffing Pads
Meg's MF Cutting Pad
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before

































Prep - wheels, tires, wheel wells cleaned up - car washed, decon'd, and clayed.

















































































Using the Uber Wool Wash Mitt for the tops and the Uber Yellow Wash Sponge for the bottom of the car. We do this to prevent dirt getting into the mitts and potentially scratching the paint.

























Paint correction

























































































































































Using the Flex XC3401 to get linear scratches off the wing and rear deck lid.
Using an Adam's Orange Pad and Adam's Paint Correcting Polish.

















50/50 shots - left side before - right side after.









Surprising how dull the paint was on a brand new car. 









Customer requested to debadge, since the car was new it was quite easy to remove. We used dental floss and remove the emblems. We removed the leftover adhesive with Auto Finesse Obiltarate. Ghosting was remove with the Rupes LHR12 and Sonax Perfect Finish.


























Results after compound and polishing

























































































After prepping the paint we applied Opti Coat Pro

















After









































































































Hope you enjoyed this one.

If you have any questions please post below or feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## polac5397

good job phil and one hell of a wicked car !!!


----------



## ryans2

Wow what a mess that paintwork was to say it was a brand new motor!! Nice turnaround


----------



## s29nta

the paint needed help didnt it, looking far better now:thumb:


----------



## Stewartfinley

Glad the sti is back!


----------



## Ultra

The finishing results are outstanding, but the design of the car is a disaster imo.


----------



## Aithor

Nice!


----------



## Michael_McL

Lovely!


----------



## sm81

What is main diffences of Opticoat and Opticoat Pro?


----------



## Bill58

Very nice.


----------



## Johnsy

Lovely job

Butt ugly motor,subaru have lost the plot


----------



## tonyy

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## ASDEC

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

In fact, heavily damaged paintwork on a new car


----------



## CTR247

Nice work, great results - new STI reminds me of the blobeye / hawkeye models of past. Shame the 2.5L engine has not really moved on but I'm sure it can't be long now before a new lump is used


----------



## O`Neil

Johnsy said:


> Lovely job
> 
> Butt ugly motor,subaru have lost the plot


This :thumb:


----------



## Jedi

Cracking job, fantastic finish on that paintwork. Looks like you can polish a turd.

It's almost like someone at Subaru sat down and designed the blandest, most boring, plainest car they could think of, and then handed it to the STi boys with a smug grin and said "Good f***ing luck with this one".


----------



## wylie coyote

Saw one on display in a mall when I was in Florida on hols recently. Looked ok in silver but not the most striking or cohesive design...
Great turnaround here tho.:thumb:


----------



## scoobyboy1

Trouble is with Subaru, they haven't really improved from 15 years ago, I know its not all about straight line performance but a 15 year old STi would be quicker then this, where as Subaru have never evolved, the competition has moved on, only have to look at your normal hot hatches they have all got better as years gone by, not only performance, but handling too, Only thing the new STi has got going for it is that its 4wd!!!

Shame as Ive owned 8 of them over the last 12 years, but cant see myself buying a new one, unless they change the engine on the UK cars, or use the JDM 2 litre twin scroll in the UK.

But thats my little rant, still cant take away the good detailing job the OP has done to it.:buffer:


----------



## turbanator

Nice turnaround, but I think Subaru lost the plot design wise after the hawkeye


----------



## Pedro92

very nice job !!!:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Excellent work Guys. I actually quite like the car, save for the rear wheels needing to be in a bigger more flared arch. There seems to be too much space over them in that rear quarter. They look rather akin to how E90's look with small crappy alloys fitted.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

awesome flake!


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks guys!


----------



## Gixxer6

Nice work on the car.

Strange design, reminds me of a Corolla without the spoiler:


----------



## waxtrucker

Top job, how it should be :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Fantastic work, looks brilliant


----------

